# Raf coltishall..(permission visit)



## Mikeymutt (Feb 24, 2015)

this is a place i have been wanting to go to for so long,so when the opportunity came up for a visit i snapped it up.we visited the station HQ,ops bunker,ATC tower,sergeants mess,swimming pool,gymnasium,and med centre.i really enjoyed my time here.and I am really hoping for a return visit....the station shut down in 2006 just before the Jaguars that had been based here were decommissioned.they saw active service during the gulf war.without a single loss of a plane,coltishall was active during the war as a british fighter station,and was the last Battle of Britain station in active use when it shut.the airfield was bought by norfolk county council,it's future use is not totally certain yet.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 24, 2015)

Spot on that! Very nice photos. Did you see inside the secca office at all?


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 24, 2015)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> Spot on that! Very nice photos. Did you see inside the secca office at all?



No I did not apart to sign in ha ha


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 24, 2015)

Mikeymutt said:


> No I did not apart to sign in ha ha



HAHA! Looks like you all had fun! Im looking forward to this weekend as im out exploring again with my new lens


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 24, 2015)

Nice one, what a place! Fantastic photos dude, thanks for sharing


----------



## HughieD (Feb 24, 2015)

Fantastic stuff. Extensive and clean site that. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 25, 2015)

Wonderful shots,thanks for sharing.


----------



## tumble112 (Feb 25, 2015)

I think you've got this place spot on.


----------



## Pilot (Feb 25, 2015)

Oh look at the old place! I was based there. Sad to see the place like this.....the station commander when I was there was a stickler for the station looking immaculate. I swear he spent more on paint than jet A1


----------



## smiler (Feb 25, 2015)

Nicely done, Thanks


----------



## Red Mole (Mar 27, 2015)

Nicely captured mate - a thoroughly enjoyable afternoon!


----------

